# Hotkeys for: Scene / Scene Switch



## Poepel92 (Sep 22, 2014)

i need a function for switching to Scene1 or to Scene 2 or to Scene 3...
or switch to the next scene


----------



## Jack0r (Sep 23, 2014)

Right-click the scene and set a hotkey to it. Do this for all scenes and you can switch them with the Hotkeys.


----------



## Poepel92 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks, i am blind :P


----------



## Emre (Apr 21, 2016)

i want to ask a question how can i switch screens softly i mean streamers are changing screen more soften like slowly disappear and appear again


----------



## Sapiens (Apr 21, 2016)

Scene transitions are available only in OBS Studio.


----------



## OutThnk (Apr 12, 2017)

I am wanting to use an external device for switching scenes and such.  It is a keypad built for this type of thing.  However, doesn't seem OBS-Studio offers multiple keys for the macros.  Wanting to use obscure combinations like P+1+C so there is no problems while typing or gaming.  Any suggestion would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jim1945zebra (Jul 2, 2017)

Sapiens said:


> Scene transitions are available only in OBS Studio.


----------



## jim1945zebra (Jul 2, 2017)

Hello. I am using OBS Studio. I am actually blind for real and use a screen reader to access my computer screen. I don't see the option to set a hotkey when I right click a scene. It could be that my screen reader is not allowing me to right click correctly on the scene. but the options I do have are

Add, remove, duplicate, full screen projector, rename, order, etc. Is this the correct right click menu?


----------



## jim1945zebra (Jul 2, 2017)

One more thing. Is there any way I can edit hotkeys manually in a keybin file within the OBS studio program folder? If so, what file are the hotkeys stored in?


----------



## Jack0r (Jul 4, 2017)

For OBS-Studio the hotkeys are set under Settings - Hotkeys, each Scene has the option to get a "switch to scene" hotkey. And each source can get a hotkey to show or hide it. The scene hotkeys are probably saved in the scene collection json file.


----------



## SpartanOverdrive (Sep 13, 2017)

I've been using hotkeys for a while in OBS Studio. They're great. But I'm looking to up my production and using the Studio Mode feature. The hotkeys don't seem to work - only when out of Studio Mode. In Studio Mode, you have to tab out of a game and manually press the transition button. Am I missing something? Is there a way to use hotkeys in Studio Mode?


----------



## Osiris (Sep 14, 2017)

Set a hotkey for Transition?


----------



## SpartanOverdrive (Sep 18, 2017)

Osiris said:


> Set a hotkey for Transition?


I found what you're talking about. I must have overlooked it before. That's what I needed. Thank you.  Now if I can only get my preview screen to actually show the preview instead of the black screen it shows 90% of the time...


----------



## Zombiekillthecool (Jan 2, 2019)

I am a new Youtuber and I am trying to use obs to record and edit my videos but I can't get the transitions to work I anyone could help me I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Zombiekillthecool (Jan 2, 2019)

Osiris said:


> Set a hotkey for Transition?


How


----------



## axis (Jul 19, 2019)

pseudo scene switcher ,..,.,.,.,.,.

download x-button mouse control
set wheel up to arrow up
set wheel down to arrow down
select a scene

as long as you dont click anything you can switch scenes ,.,.,.


----------



## bbsimonbb (Nov 2, 2022)

For me, hotkeys for scenes are under the Control tab, Settings, Hotkeys. Make sure you are not in studio mode. You need to find a hotkey combination that is not captured by the application you might be trying to record.


----------

